# First class basic training



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

We all got those humane "collars" that go around the snout and high on the neck. The work very good and are not mean. I feel there was better communication than just a neck collar. 

That went well . We learned heel and sit. My Rox understood and learned it well although we will have to practice all week.

As for the ride there and back, my pup puked and pooped herself on the way up and drooled and puked twice. When we got home she was totally not herself and my husband ended up sitting on the floor with her. She just kept staring at me. So I feel real guilty for making her sick. Hubby is sitting on the floor with her. So sad. He's going to look for Dramamine tomorrow.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am glad class was good, but empathize with the trip there and back being not so good. When we took Peeves to puppy class he "sang" to us all the way there and back. The singing should really be thought of as howling, whining, whimpering and any and every variation of all that imaginable.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I used to feel terrible taking Maizie in the car to puppy class when she would get carsick. She would drool all the way and then be hesitant to get out of the car. She was usually better going home because she was so tired. Maybe if you can exercise Rox before class, she would feel better in the car? I'm sure she'll outgrow the carsickness in time--they usually do around 8 months.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

I hope she outgrows it. I was looking forward to having a take-everywhere dog. 

We just had lesson 3. So now we know heel, sit, stay (30 seconds with me jumping up and down at the end of a six foot leash). We did "down" very well. So we will have to do it super good by next week. I think out of all the dogs there, including 2 Spoos, mine seems to be the easiest to train. She focuses on me very well. Until we're home, that is., LOL. I think our challenge will be "come".


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am sure Rox will outgrow the car sickness. Peeves was a very dreadful car passenger when we brought him home and for about 6 months after that. He is now a pro. Knowing that not every trip is to the vet or groomer helps them feel better about car rides. That should work in your favor since now getting in the car is starting to be about going someplace where interacting with you is the "payoff" of the trip.

I am glad your class is going so well.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awwww...that's a shame that she gets so sick. Poor baby. I bet she'll grow out of it...get more use to that motion and maybe her eustachian tubes will grow and help balance things out a little more. I am lucky...haven't had a dog get sick in the car since way back when...I think my last GSD got sick as a puppy once or twice while in the car. It will be okay in time. I'm glad you enjoyed the class though. That's great. I'm not so sure I have the same feelings about head halters. But if you guys are learning some good stuff and having fun, more power to you. Hope this car sickness gets better soon.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

On carsickness: My first spoo was carsick her whole life. It wasn't motion sickness, because she would get sick just sitting in the car for a few minutes alone. If I really needed to take her somewhere, I'd give her Bonine an hour or so ahead. I consider it my fault. I didn't start her on the Bonine early enough...I just kept expecting her to grow out of it. 

knowing what I know now, I would spend some time just doing something nice in the car while it's sitting in the driveway, giving especially yummy treats. I'd take her for lots of local car rides with Bonine in her. I'd make sure that there were fun destinations at the end of the little car ride. 

I think what happened with my dog was that she was of a nervous nature to start with, and since she got so sick in the beginning she just expected to feel horrible every time she got in the car. She'd get so nervous that she'd make herself sick. 

I'd really recommend to Click-n-Treat that she get the Bonine or dramamine, or ginger or something and be sure Rox has lots of chances to NOT be sick in the car. Otherwise, this really could go on forever...she sounds like she gets REALLY sick, not just a little nauseous. Miserable for her.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

whoops! Sorry Seminolewind, I did mean you, not Clidk-n-Treat!:doh:


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

Okay I'll just see if it works itself out. We gave her dramamine. My husband made the Error of putting the pills in cheese! She did vomit that. Ick.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Is she in a crate when you travel in the car? Or can she see out the window? If she can't see out the window, the inner ear signals the brain that the body is moving. But the eyes infer that the body is not moving if she can't see out. So this conflict is what causes motion sickness. So I believe that if she's sitting up in a raised car seat thing, it would be better. But I'm sure that's no guarantee, just potential for improvement. Hopefully, the Dramamine will help.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

She is in the front seat now. I could boost her up. I have the air on and the window down about 3 inches. Hubby made me bring her favorite toy. (Hubby is getting very bossy about "my" dog) After 18 years of directions that I don't need, I just ignore his directives and carry on.


----------

